# Can someone explain this Adobe Camera Raw 8.3 installation?



## pego99 (Jan 24, 2014)

I am on Windows 7 running LR5.3 and Photoshop CS6 with Camera Raw 7.
I downloaded from DNG Converter and Camera Raw 8.3 from adob e and ran it and it installed the DNG converter but my photoshop still shows camera raw 7.
The download is suppost to be for both programs but only the converter installed so how does this update camera raw as well?
Do I have to do something else?
Thanks,


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 24, 2014)

The DNG Converter, like Lightroom, uses a specific version of ACR which is "built-in", i.e. you can't update the ACR version in each program. To get a later version of ACR you need to update the entire program itself, i.e. LR5.2 uses ACR8.2, whereas LR5.3 uses ACR8.3. The DNG Converter is similar, except that Adobe doesn't tend to maintain separate versions of it, they simply update the program to include the latest version. So download the converter today, and it will be using ACR8.3, download it in a couple of months after LR5.4 has been released and you'll find it using ACR8.4, and so on.

Photoshop, however, is slightly different in that ACR updates can be/are installed via plug-in. So in the case of PSCS6, you need to download and install the ACR8.3 plug-in for that version, so go to Help>Updates and the program will check for updates and will hopefully find, download and install the ACR8.3 plug-in.


----------

